# Angelina Jolie?s One Huge Diet Mistake



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Last night I went to see the new Angelina Jolie “spy vs spy” thriller, SALT. Mixed reviews be damned, I liked it. (I’m a James Bond freak after all, and Jolie was a like a butt-kicking female Bond). So what if it was totally unrealistic – like jumping off bridges onto moving trucks, then leaping [...]

*Read More...*


----------

